
The Linux Foundation Announces Project to Build Real-Time OS for IoT Devices - jrepin
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2016/02/linux-foundation-announces-project-build-real-time-operating-system
======
zokier
Kinda interesting, but I'm not sure if I like the idea of The _Linux_
Foundation investing in alternative operating systems. Surely the industry
would have some other venues through which they could do this.

~~~
hga
I suspect they're getting paid to do it.

If so, it would still seem to be a distraction from their ostensible purpose.

------
mlinksva
Had to dig a bit to find but seems Apache 2.0 licensed
[https://www.zephyrproject.org/content/zephyr-
kernel-v100-rel...](https://www.zephyrproject.org/content/zephyr-
kernel-v100-release-notes)

~~~
vamega
Yeah, I was hoping for a GPL license here, but given the amount of commercial
backing I wasn't expecting to find a GPL like license.

------
th0br0
I wonder whether they will add Intel Edison support in the future...

------
joezydeco
_Early support for the Zephyr Project includes Intel..._

<<closes tab>>

------
kefka
And an OS can be made to do things that you may not want it to do.

If I write it in firmware, and write it for that function, you just can't
"hack" it, as the functions just don't exist. Well, unless they plan on a
verified OS. In that case, good luck ever getting it written. (Or look at TRON
- possibly...)

